# Happy Birthday Morgan!!!



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Morgan turns 3 today!!! Happy birthday Brown!! :becky:

Here are some pictures of her growing up. Her old owner and I are friends on facebook, so I stole the puppy pictures! LOL 





































Her first day at her forever home!!










She learned quickly the ropes of dock dogs. She won her second event in the Novice division!!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

And kept jumping further...










And further....









And Further....









And further! To finish her first season of Dock dogs with a personal best of 19'7"!!









Love you sooooo much Morgan!!  (Recognize the bed?!)


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Happy Bday to the beautiful brown girl!!! She's such a gorgeous pup and what a jumper! O_O


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I LOVE her! What a great-looking lab! And I love the action shots and baby pics, love it all! Happy birthday Morgan!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Such a beautiful girl! Happy Birthday Morgan!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

What a cool dog. Happy birthday Morgan!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy birthday to sweet Morgan!!!! arty:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what a face.....gorgeous....

happy birthday!!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

What a cutie! Happy birthday Morgan! :biggrin:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures! Happy 3rd Birthday Morgan!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Parabens!!! (its happy birthday in Portuguese)


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Happy birthday Morgan!!  She's adorable. Love the dock diving pictures. Pretty awesome!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What awesome pics.! The ones of her dock diving are so cool!! She is just gorgeous....you must be so proud. Happy Birthday Morgan!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks guys!!! 

I'm uploading pix of her birthday bash at the lake right now! She had so much fun. And now she's snoozing next to me!! Such a life!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Morgan, hope you had a beautiful day at the lake!


----------

